# Life to an old AC unit?



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

With the heat wave my old ac is fighting for life. It's gotta be at least 20 years old and the house was added on before I purchased it. It is definitely not big enough with the add on. I'm hoping to get one more year out of it.

Hvac experts.... if I plan on replacing next year what can I do to give it one last summer? What are some steroids for the old gal? Filters have been replaced and I've cleaned it and the fins.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Is it a split system with an interior air handler? If so, clean the coils in the handler also. Even with religious filter replacement, stuff cakes on the AH coils. Just use a shop vac, soft metal wire brush and warm soapy water and gently remove the deposits.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

These units are remarkably simple .. a compressor pushing Freon round and round ... but the easiest thing to do is make sure you have proper airflow for all the intermediary locations such as Evap & Condesir coils. A new capacitor can also add some grease to old joints by being gentle in the start/stop cycles, and can be a diy if you're mechanically inclined at all.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

Use the shop vac and suck out the Condensation drain. My unit was acting up and the tech came out and sucked a ton of stuff out of the drain! It could cause the float switch to trip if too clogged.

May not get any more life out of your AC unit but it's a simple thing to do.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

20 years old??? You are wasting a lot of $$$ on electricity to run it. I'm in Florida, but a while back I had to replace my 10+ year old unit, I think it was a 10 seer unit, and I put in a 15 seer unit, my electric bill dropped over $100 a month, savings paid for it in 3 years and I still have a lower electric bill. I recommend you just bite the bullet and go with a better unit, it will save you $$$ in the long run.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

RDZed said:


> Is it a split system with an interior air handler? If so, clean the coils in the handler also. Even with religious filter replacement, stuff cakes on the AH coils. Just use a shop vac, soft metal wire brush and warm soapy water and gently remove the deposits.


I believe so (if that means it runs to the furnace where the heater is) then yes. I can take it apart and clean that out. It seems my filters get clogged within weeks. I will try this tonight!


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

@bradleymichael @corneliani thanks for the tips I'll try this out as well!

@Burnie that was the plan... except she decided to go ductless at her shop with a big sob. I think it's 3 tons. That took up that budget. We could've gotten two normal acs but noooo....


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@bencrabtree27 ductless, as in a mini split?
One of my 2 units, 18 yr old carrier's fan motor died ...other keeps going. I don't know much about the mechanicals but the next one, spend $300 to get the fat, 3" filter box

You can throw bigger, newer equipment at it...to compensate for poor distribution aspect of the equation - flex invites abuse of common sense or some professionalism


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Our unit was undersized from the get-go on our house when it was built in 2003, and it was a 2 ton unit. New, it was probably a 10 SEER. It's been struggling over the past 9 years that we've been here to keep up with the heat load, and it was 17 years old. When we moved in, there was a leak in the evaporator coil that required us to change out that portion of the system (thankfully the home warranty covered it). We had been budgeting for a replacement for a while, just trying to take care of some other expenses that were more pressing before we did it.

My buddy is an HVAC installer, and he explained to me that he would install a 14 SEER 2.5 ton unit. When our unit was new, it was operating at a 10 SEER which was the minimum efficiency standards at that time, but as it's gotten older, it's probably close to a 6 or lower. Over the years, it's efficiency and performance will continue to degrade.

On the 26th, we replaced our entire system, and I tell you, it's money well spent. I'll be able to see when the power bill for the next month comes in how much of an impact it will have overall, but I can tell you, it's had an immediate impact in our comfort levels. Anyone who has spent any time in the South, with 95° days and 90% humidity will tell you that AC is almost a necessity, and not a creature comfort.

I decided not to go to a 16 SEER unit because we would not see the ROI on our additional cost of the equipment before we move. 14 SEER is the minimum efficiency standard now.

IMO, HVAC industry is a racket. There's a huge markup for the companies that do the work, but that's what keeps them in business, and the techs do deserve to get paid well. Equipment was $3,100, labor was $800. The same quote I got from another company 2 years prior for same brand and efficiency was $7,900 and another one that was a few hundred more.

I'm with @Burnie on this. Bite the bullet, and replace it. You'll not regret getting it done. We just waited until we could pay for it with cash; however a lot of companies have 0% financing options, or low interest rate promotions. Your power provider may have rebates available to you to help offset the cost. A HELOC may be another good method of paying for it if you have one set up already.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Read energyvanguard blogs .....he's a global warming, statist but you'll learn


----------

